# ASK DBSTALK: Pausing FOX HD



## mofiz (May 21, 2003)

how do u tune to a OTA ch directly? for my local NBC 3.1 if I press 3 it takes me no where but to Ch 101 and can u pause your Local Fox OTA? I am not able to....during the NFL game yesterday I found out first. Can pause OTA NBC,ABC,CBS but not OTA FOX.I am in Cleveland area.

SW Ver:L142
Flash Ver:FO51
Boot Ver:120B
SW64 switch


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Well I do not have a 921, but for the 6000/811 you type in 00301 for the digital one 00300 for the analog. 003 on the 811/6000 will default to 00301.

You have to be on the digital feed to use the DVR features. Perhaps you were on the analog fox channel instead of the digital one.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Right - to tune to channel 3.1, press 00301 on the remote, and it will tune to channel 3.1


----------

